# Deputy Chief of Police for Operations University of Massachusetts Amherst



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Deputy Chief of Police for Operations*
University of Massachusetts Amherst
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/29/2022
*Application Due:* 07/27/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety







DIVERSITY
The University of Massachusetts Amherst (UMass Amherst) is a public research and land-grant university in Amherst, Massachusetts, and the flagship of the University of Massachusetts system. With 1,300 faculty members and more than 30,000 students, UMass Amherst is the largest public university in New England and is ranked among the top 30 public universities in the nation. The campus, located on nearly 1,450 acres in the scenic Pioneer Valley in Western Massachusetts, 90 miles from Boston and 175 miles from New York City, provides a rich cultural environment in a rural setting close to major urban centers. UMass Amherst is a highly residential campus, with over 13,000 students living in university housing.
UMass Amherst is seeking a dynamic, experienced leader to serve as its next Deputy Chief of Operations. Reporting to the Chief of Police, the Deputy Chief ensures the prevention and reduction of crime and disorder on the university campus through the provision of 24/7 police protection and clear accountability standards; guarantees that high-risk incidents, highly sensitive situations, and suspicious/criminal activities are managed appropriately; and, as a senior member of the command staff, makes certain the department utilizes the most appropriate and cost-effective delivery of police operations.
The Deputy Chief ensures consistent and equitable enforcement of local, state, and federal laws and university regulations through the management of police and cadet personnel and the Field Training Unit (including all new probationary police and newly promoted command staff); ensures patrol unit effectiveness through management of and delegation to patrol shift supervisors; keeps the Chief of police informed of daily activities; and oversee specialized units, including foot patrols, mounted police and K9, bicycle, motorcycle, traffic, and tactical units. Further, the Deputy Chief supervises the detective bureau and all investigations involving serious crimes, from initiation through conviction and reporting, as well as supervises the narcotics enforcement and serves as the liaison with state and federal agencies involved in narcotics enforcement. This position will articulate strategic unit objectives and expectations for police officers and other staff, ensuring that employeesunderstand their roles and accountabilities; select, develop, and retain high-performing employees who actively support the department’s mission; advise subordinate managers on the supervision of their employees; assist in identifying training initiatives that encourage teamwork and increase understanding of community policing objectives and ensure completion of mandated training; complete documentation for annual evaluations and commendations; manage discipline and grievances as necessary; participate in labor negotiations; and support Affirmative Action and non-discrimination policies.
The successful candidate will have a bachelor’s degree (or equivalent education and training) in criminal justice or a related field (master’s degree preferred) and graduation from a police academy that is substantially equivalent to or greater than that of a Massachusetts police academy, and demonstrated success in leadership positions in a police department, with at least five (5) years of supervisory experience at a command level. In addition, the ideal candidate will have extensive training and experience in community policing and police methods and investigative procedures; knowledge of mandatory crime reporting laws/regulations and laws pertaining to juveniles and university students; prior knowledge and experience in the COMPSTAT process in a university or municipal setting; and demonstrated ability to organize, supervise, train, motivate, and evaluate assigned staff including mentoring subordinate personnel to higher performance. The Deputy Chief must be an accomplished and high-energy professional with strong spoken and written communication skills and the capacity for analytical thinking and problem-solving, with particular emphasis on innovative abilities related to crime reduction.
Further, the Deputy Chief must have the ability to assess law enforcement or other hazardous situations and determine an appropriate course of action*; *maintain a calm, courteous, objective, and conscientious attitude and demeanor in all situations; and possess personal characteristics that ensure effective working relationships with all segments of the university and the public, including a commitment to meeting the needs of the diverse academic, socioeconomic, cultural, disability, and ethnic backgrounds of the student, employee, and community populations. The ideal candidate will have extensive experience with large-scale special events planning and management, training in dignitary protection, working in a unionized environment, and supervising and managing investigative components of a law enforcement agency, including maintaining collaborative relationships with local, state, and federal law enforcement. Lastly, the successful candidate must be able to travel, work evenings and weekends as necessary, and hold or be eligible to receive a valid license to carry firearms in Massachusetts.
Review of applications will begin on July 27, 2022, and continue until the position is filled. A resume with an accompanying cover letter may be submitted via the Spelman Johnson website at* www.spelmanjohnson.com/open-positions. *Nominations for this position may be emailed to Heather J. Larabee at [email protected]. Applicants needing reasonable accommodation to participate in the application process should contact Spelman Johnson at 413-529-2895 or email [email protected].
*Visit the University of Massachusetts Amherst website at https://www.umass.edu/.*
_The University of Massachusetts Amherst prohibits discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, creed, sex, age, marital status, national origin, mental or physical disability, political belief or affiliation, veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression, genetic information, and any other class of individuals protected from discrimination under state or federal law in any aspect of the access to, admission, or treatment of students in its programs and activities, or in employment and application for employment.
The University of Massachusetts Amherst, as a public land-grant institution, has a responsibility to provide access and opportunities for all people, while demonstrating our commitment to the inclusion of historically underrepresented groups. We believe that a culturally diverse campus is integral to academic excellence and that our students, faculty, and staff should reflect the diverse world in which we live. The university recognizes and values the wide range of voices and perspectives in all spheres of the academic enterprise. The University of Massachusetts Amherst is committed to policies that promote inclusiveness, social justice, and respect for all, regardless of race, color, religion, creed, gender, sexual orientation, age, national or ethnic origin, physical or mental disability, political belief or affiliation, marital status, veteran status, immigration status, gender identity and expression, genetic information or any other characteristic or status protected by state or federal laws._


----------

